# Trimming steel laminated wood



## dcase84 (Jul 5, 2015)

For my next project coming up I will be laminating stainless steel and/or aluminum coil stock to relatively thin lumber (.25"-.375").

Due to complicated dimensions I plan to have a punch made so I can punch out steel from coil stock to its final dimensions. This will be far easier than attempting to cut to the final size after lamination.

Only one problem, the wood I'm laminating to will be over-sized. Any suggestions for trimming this flush? I don't think I can use a flush trim bit, the second it even rubs the stainless it would be toast.

Overall dimensions are approximately 4" square, and up to 3/8" thickness. My coil stock will not exceed .02"


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

carbide wood bits will do fine on the aluminum. the bond between the aluminum and the wood will eventually fail from oxidation encroachment. for the stainless you would have to run awfully slow. I have used carbide router bits in the mill for stainless but you are correct they don't last long without lube/coolant.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Flush trim bit if the metal doesn't need any machining after laminating. Even if the cutter hits, it will be in the same spot all around. On the metal.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

good call fridge.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Belt sander !


----------

